# Another Speed - O - Byke



## ohdeebee (Aug 29, 2011)

A customer brought this on today. He's possibly looking to sell it. He says he has the missing parts (tank, fenders, wheels, etc.) He only has one tire though. There is a reweld in the frame which scares me enough to where I'm not really interested. What is something like this worth? If I were to buy it from him where should I be at price wise? I like to offer fair prices for stuff but like I said I'm not really into this sort of thing and I don't want to end up married to the thing due to paying too much. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

This one looks like it could be from American National. Have no idea of a value to put on it as is.

Dave


----------

